# ASCO-ANZSCO transitional arrangements announced



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

Please refer to 
Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

himanshi said:


> Please refer to
> Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)


Hi,

I don't think these will satisfy many potential IT applicants, lot of ambiguity.
What about 2231-79(Network Security professional) I did some research on this issue, and come to know that following ANZCO code matches to my ASCO (which i recieved in my skill assessment result)

261111 ICT Business Analyst 2231-79 p Computing Professionals nec

But I couldn't find complete match for it,So how this new ASCO mapping to ANZSCO codes works in my case.

Thx!


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think these will satisfy many potential IT applicants, lot of ambiguity.
> What about 2231-79(Network Security professional) I did some research on this issue, and come to know that following ANZCO code matches to my ASCO (which i recieved in my skill assessment result)
> ...


Hi,

Agree with jovi CZ I am also 2231-79 Network Security Specialist and didn't find correlated ANZSCO Code in newly published document.

Thx.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

himanshi said:


> please refer to
> australian and new zealand standard classification of occupations (anzsco)


thanks god.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

i cant understand wat this link is suppose to say....r they telling about the corelation between ANZSCO & ASCO code...??
i have already applied GSM 175 2 months back...so wll that effect my case (i dont think so...just confirming)


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

It is really simple. If you already have an ASCO code, just look into "SOL DIAC-endorsed ASCO-ANZSCO correlations" and look if there is mapping of your ASCO code to ANZSCO. If yes, then your ASCO code is accepted by DIAC untill it expires. If not, then you are not eligible for applying for visa (I am talking mainly about 175 subclass) any more, but you may consider re-assessment with ACS for some ANZSCO code.

I am also in a bad situation. I am waiting for my skill assessment for ASCO code 2231-79, but it won't be accepted by DIAC any more. I am going to ask my assessment officer if I can change my nominated occupation to ANZSCO code 261313 before my case is finalized, but I don't put much hope in it. I think I am going to need to go for re-assessment.

By the way, hi to everyone, I am new here


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Is 2231-79 finding a match on ANZSCO???? Can u share the link??


smr.jck said:


> It is really simple. If you already have an ASCO code, just look into "SOL DIAC-endorsed ASCO-ANZSCO correlations" and look if there is mapping of your ASCO code to ANZSCO. If yes, then your ASCO code is accepted by DIAC untill it expires. If not, then you are not eligible for applying for visa (I am talking mainly about 175 subclass) any more, but you may consider re-assessment with ACS for some ANZSCO code.
> 
> I am also in a bad situation. I am waiting for my skill assessment for ASCO code 2231-79, but it won't be accepted by DIAC any more. I am going to ask my assessment officer if I can change my nominated occupation to ANZSCO code 261313 before my case is finalized, but I don't put much hope in it. I think I am going to need to go for re-assessment.
> 
> By the way, hi to everyone, I am new here


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Is 2231-79 finding a match on ANZSCO???? Can u share the link??


Hi,

I found ASCO 2231-79 correlated with ANZSCO 261399, it means my current assessment '2231-79 Network Security' accepted by DIAC untill it expires.

Thx


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found ASCO 2231-79 correlated with ANZSCO 261399, it means my current assessment '2231-79 Network Security' accepted by DIAC untill it expires.
> 
> Thx


No its not, this corelation is for 2231-79(NEC) not for 2231-79(with specialization).
Wait for ACS to get it clarify, but I guess one would need Re-assesment in such case.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

smr.jck said:


> It is really simple. If you already have an ASCO code, just look into "SOL DIAC-endorsed ASCO-ANZSCO correlations" and look if there is mapping of your ASCO code to ANZSCO. If yes, then your ASCO code is accepted by DIAC untill it expires. If not, then you are not eligible for applying for visa (I am talking mainly about 175 subclass) any more, but you may consider re-assessment with ACS for some ANZSCO code.
> 
> I am also in a bad situation. I am waiting for my skill assessment for ASCO code 2231-79, but it won't be accepted by DIAC any more. I am going to ask my assessment officer if I can change my nominated occupation to ANZSCO code 261313 before my case is finalized, but I don't put much hope in it. I think I am going to need to go for re-assessment.
> 
> By the way, hi to everyone, I am new here



How can you say that 2231-79 wont be accepted by DIAC anymore.. as it has correlation of 261399 Software and Application Programmer nec... I think the new ANZSCO codes are very much in sync with the designation software engineers have.

Anyways .. Hi.. welcome on board ..


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

farazfaheem said:


> How can you say that 2231-79 wont be accepted by DIAC anymore.. as it has correlation of 261399 Software and Application Programmer nec... I think the new ANZSCO codes are very much in sync with the designation software engineers have.
> 
> Anyways .. Hi.. welcome on board ..


Because I didn't find a correlation between those to, but if I was wrong I apologize and I am going to be very happy since it is a good news to me too


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey smr.jck

Welcome to the forum


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

farazfaheem said:


> How can you say that 2231-79 wont be accepted by DIAC anymore.. as it has correlation of 261399 Software and Application Programmer nec... I think the new ANZSCO codes are very much in sync with the designation software engineers have.
> 
> Anyways .. Hi.. welcome on board ..


I have just looked at the correlation once more and I could not find a correlation for ASCO 2231-79. As I said, I am talking about 175 subclass, and for this the relevant table is "SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST (SOL) – SCHEDULE 3". There is a correlation of ASCO 2231-79 for some other visa subclasses (mostly for sponsored visas) but for 175 (and basically for all GSM visas) there isn't.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found ASCO 2231-79 correlated with ANZSCO 261399, it means my current assessment '2231-79 Network Security' accepted by DIAC untill it expires.
> 
> Thx


I think yes, at least that is my understanding of the info given on DIAC site. But make sure that you really find a correlation for your visa type. There are several tables in the correlation document and they are different for different visa types.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

smr.jck said:


> I have just looked at the correlation once more and I could not find a correlation for ASCO 2231-79. As I said, I am talking about 175 subclass, and for this the relevant table is "SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST (SOL) – SCHEDULE 3". There is a correlation of ASCO 2231-79 for some other visa subclasses (mostly for sponsored visas) but for 175 (and basically for all GSM visas) there isn't.



Yes.. It isnt there for Schedule 3.. .. thanks.. Well I seem to be happy too..


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Many people here have not understood the notion of schedules given by DIAC.

Schedule 3 is for 175 visa as from 1st july under new SOL.

Schedule 4 is for 176 visa and SMP as from 1st july and using ANZSCO codes.

All those with a valid skills assessment in ASCO can use it only if the code you have is directly mapped to an ANZSCO code *ON THE SCHEDULE YOU ARE CONSIDERING*.

This means for example that, all IT people with positive assessment from ACS and code 2231-79 something, can apply for schedule 4 using their current letter because there is a direct mapping on this schedule for their code. However, it's not the case for schedule 3, because there is no direct mapping on this schedule between 2231-79 and any ANZSCO code.





smr.jck said:


> I think yes, at least that is my understanding of the info given on DIAC site. But make sure that you really find a correlation for your visa type. There are several tables in the correlation document and they are different for different visa types.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Rub said:


> Many people here have not understood the notion of schedules given by DIAC.
> 
> Schedule 3 is for 175 visa as from 1st july under new SOL.
> 
> ...


Rub,

I am afaid you are not understanding clearly regarding 2231-79 beast.

their are 2 things
1. 2231-79 (NEC) which is now Sotware tester and programer under new ANZSCO.

2. 2231-79 (with specialization) like Oracle, security, linux etc

So their is no dirrect mapping for 2nd case.

ACS needs to clarify it.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I have myself a positive assessment as 2231-79 - Data Warehousing Specialist. However, I am afraid, it longer makes a difference now if you have a specialization or not, those specializations were used to determine if an applicant qualifies for MODL or not and since this has been abolished now, 2231-79 in ASCO maps to 261399 in ANZSCO, specialization or not.

And the point is that 261399 is in schedule 4 but not in schedule 3!

Concerning your point that 2231-79 in ASCO now maps to software tester and 261399 programmers nec, the tester part applies only to schedule 2, which is irrelevant for you unless you are have an onshore student visa currently.



jovi said:


> Rub,
> 
> I am afaid you are not understanding clearly regarding 2231-79 beast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

*Schedule 4* is for sponsored visas 176.
*Does it include Relative sponsored also or only STATE SPONSORED???????????? *
Pls suggest. 

I have a relative to sponsor me........ can this give me some hope??????


Rub said:


> Many people here have not understood the notion of schedules given by DIAC.
> 
> Schedule 3 is for 175 visa as from 1st july under new SOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Gaurav,

Unfortunately, family sponsored 176 does not fall in this category it seems, have a close look at the pdf released by DIAC but I'm pretty sure it's only for SMP and state-sponsored visa.



Gaurav said:


> *Schedule 4* is for sponsored visas 176.
> *Does it include Relative sponsored also or only STATE SPONSORED???????????? *
> Pls suggest.
> 
> I have a relative to sponsor me........ can this give me some hope??????


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi

How these changes will affect the applicants who already have lodged visa application? anything announced in this matter?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

So in this case, can reapplying to ACS, solve the purpose?????????
will they consider our previous +ve assessment ang grant a new ANZSCO after 1st july??????


Rub said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Unfortunately, family sponsored 176 does not fall in this category it seems, have a close look at the pdf released by DIAC but I'm pretty sure it's only for SMP and state-sponsored visa.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess re-assessment will be an option yes, we need to see what ACS will say.



Gaurav said:


> So in this case, can reapplying to ACS, solve the purpose?????????
> will they consider our previous +ve assessment ang grant a new ANZSCO after 1st july??????


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have checked the ACS online application page, it is showing ANZSCO along with ASCO codes to select for candidate.
I didn't find any re-application link.
Can we re-appeal ???? or it is possible only incase of -ve assessment results?

Really don't understand why DIAC has kept 2231-79 in Schedule4 and not in Schedule3 :confused2: There has to be some strong reason


Rub said:


> I guess re-assessment will be an option yes, we need to see what ACS will say.


----------



## wantToTravelSoon (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi there,
Thanks to you all for sharing all the information, well I am also having similar problem, I got the verification done for 2231-79 in may 2010, after july it gets mapped to 261399 but it seems that this new code can't be used to apply for subclass 175 visa any more. I have posted the question to ACS.. I will update everyone if I get some answer. 
In the mean time if any one know the answer or any better way around it, please let me know.

Thank..


----------

